# SANS releases Top 20 Attack Targets



## Clark Kent (Nov 15, 2006)

*SANS releases Top 20 Attack Targets
By ping898 - Wed, 15 Nov 2006 19:29:38 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

http://www.sans.org/top20/ 
An interesting list of the top 20 attacked computer targets/methods.
Not surprising that there are several windows applications on the list.

The List
	Quote:
														Operating Systems 
W1. Internet Explorer 
W2. Windows Libraries 
W3. Microsoft Office 
W4. Windows Services 
W5. Windows Configuration Weaknesses 
M1. Mac OS X 
U1. UNIX Configuration Weaknesses 

Cross-Platform Applications 
C1 Web Applications 
C2. Database Software 
C3. P2P File Sharing Applications 
C4 Instant Messaging 
C5. Media Players 
C6. DNS Servers 
C7. Backup Software 
C8. Security, Enterprise, and Directory Management Servers 

Network Devices 
N1. VoIP Servers and Phones 
N2. Network and Other Devices Common Configuration Weaknesses 

Security Policy and Personnel 
H1. Excessive User Rights and Unauthorized Devices 
H2. Users (Phishing/Spear Phishing) 

Special Section 
Z1. Zero Day Attacks and Prevention Strategies 										



Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

